# July '15 Litters



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I currently have two litters: Chocolate and Dutch.  In this thread I'll show their progress. There's a slight chance of another litter being born this month (Agouti), and in that case it'll also be posted here.

*Chocolate | 6 pups | born May 30th*









*Dutch | 4 pups | born May 31st*

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Never seen young chocolates, I thank you for this, Cuties


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Never seen young chocolates, I thank you for this, Cuties


Well, there you have it.  I can/will post another picture later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The chocolates are 1 week old today.  Sorry for the yellow light.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look lovely plush babies.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks! I love their little fat tails. ♥


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The Dutch babies, 1 week old today. Looks like a Black, an Agouti and two Argente.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

These guys are so so cute! Are you keeping any?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I never make litters where I can't use some of the offspring myself.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Awe, okay, I look forward to more pictures of these guys growing up!Absolutely adorable


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning! Thank you so much for these photos.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The litters are 13 and 14 days old today. Unfortunately one of the Argente Dutch girls have disappeared. :\ The rest are doing great. ♥


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Awe! They're all adorable. I love those Dutch! I'm currently expecting my first two litters(One pied black tan mum seemed to double over night! :shock: )


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Good luck with that!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Very sweet little'uns. =)


----------

